# The reptile report



## dmmj (Feb 7, 2012)

So I checked out the reptile report and I saw quite a few mentions on there about TFO
http://thereptilereport.com/category/chelonia/tortoises/

I was just curious if anyone knows how someone gets on there?


----------



## Josh (Feb 7, 2012)

They're effectively content scrapers. Scum of the Internet. 

Edit: I take this statement back. The Reptile Report isn't scraping TFO and they are not scum. See below...


----------



## jaizei (Feb 7, 2012)

This was the first time I went there, but it looked like they just summarized threads and linked to them. The end result is that people there end up here. Wouldn't you welcome the increase in traffic, especially since it being a reptile site and all, there is a chance of those visitors sticking around.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 7, 2012)

jaizei said:


> This was the first time I went there, but it looked like they just summarized threads and linked to them. The end result is that people there end up here. Wouldn't you welcome the increase in traffic, especially since it being a reptile site and all, there is a chance of those visitors sticking around.



 I so agree, just another source that links back to here!


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 8, 2012)

Josh said:


> They're effectively content scrapers. Scum of the Internet.



That's a strange way to think about it.... They send reptile lovers from other industries to TFO on a very regular basis to read more detail about certain topics. I would think you'd like that. They're not stealing content or acting like it's their own.


----------



## Josh (Feb 8, 2012)

You guys are right and I am very wrong. I retract my statement above. I admittedly didn't take the time to see exactly how TRR is summarizing our threads and sharing links to TFO. Robyn at TRR sent me a nice email explaining the whole process despite my ignorant comment.
Apologies!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 8, 2012)

I find the site interesting, they give you a short summary but to read the full story or look at the pictures, you have to click the link which brings you to TFO...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> I find the site interesting, they give you a short summary but to read the full story or look at the pictures, you have to click the link which brings you to TFO...



FREE PROMOTIONS!












 Captain Awesome I do believe.........lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2012)

A while back I noticed we got a new member who showed TRR in her username. I tried to find "TRR" by GOOGLING, but came up empty. Would this be our new member?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

emysemys said:


> A while back I noticed we got a new member who showed TRR in her username. I tried to find "TRR" by GOOGLING, but came up empty. Would this be our new member?




Been lurking for quite some time, and will continue to do so daily as I do my job. But I have to say, I find myself lingering and spending far more time here than I should. I really do love this site. 

 _~slips back into the shadows~_


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Judy: Glad to have you here!!


----------

